# Survey on new points program: Are you going to sign up?



## lovearuba (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system

2. if so, did you buy a developer week

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week


----------



## wbrown (Jun 20, 2010)

1. I will not join

2. 1 Developer week NCV Gold

3. 1 Resale Summit Watch Bronze

4. I will continue using II.  I like my bonus weeks and I'll get MUCH more vacation out of II than I ever will with this points system.  Shame on Marriott for skimming so much of the points between resale and what is would cost to reserve.  Very Greedy and puts a bad taste in my mouth.  

Plus you know they're just going to devalue the points as time goes on.


----------



## griffinhouse (Jun 20, 2010)

1. We will not be joining.

2.  1 developer week Grand Ocean Platinum
     1 developer week Desert Springs Villas II  Red week

3.  Will continue to use II - really like the 3 weeks of vacation we get--most often in 2 bedroom unit.  We travel off season most of the time and are very accustomed to upgrading our units.  Plus the AC's come in handy as well. Why give up all that.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jun 20, 2010)

1. I don't think we'll be joining

2. Two developer-bought weeks

3. 2BR and 3BR platinum weeks at Grande Vista

4. We will continue to use one week at our home resort, and use II to trade the other week.  If we can't get a trade to where we want to go, I'll rent out my week either here or on redweek and then purchase a week to where we want to go.  It'll be cheaper than buying the necessary points from Marriott.


----------



## caterina25 (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system.No, I will not be joining

2. if so, did you buy a developer week.Aruba Surf Club platinum 2 BR LO
[/B]
3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week I will remain in my home resort


----------



## UK Fan (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system?   No

2. if so, did you buy a developer week?  No

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms?  OceanWatch Villas, Platinum, 2 bedroom

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week?    Personal use and trade occasionally


----------



## siberiavol (Jun 20, 2010)

I will join.

I have seven two bedroom units, some bought from developer and some resale. My best unit gives me 4325 points a week. My worst unit gives me 650 points a week.

I have enough points to be able  to reserve weeks and days at the 13 month window. Hopefully this will give me the flexibility to put together some short trips for grown children and my grandchildren. 

I also live within a days drive of Hilton Head and think I can get some good value in the off season there

I will miss the Harbor Point for Ocean Pointe trades but since those were ending IMO, I have to think about what is not what was. The fact I can still reserve my home resorts and not trade for points was very important.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2010)

Just a suggestion - you could ask the Mod for this forum (Dave M) to set up a real poll.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system  *No.*

2. if so, did you buy a developer week  *No.*
 
3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms  *Waiohai OV 1-51; Kauai Beach Club 1bd OF 1-52*

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week  *We bought both of these units to stay there. *


----------



## pacheco18 (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system -  No

2. if so, did you buy a developer week - I have 2 developer weeks and on resale

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
All 2 bedroom lockoffs
Ko'OLina
Shadow Ridge Platinum (2)

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week - as I do now
Go to Ko'Olina every year (in a year I do not wish to go there trade for Marriott Points or, less likely, do a private trade)
Go to Shadow Ridge with my resale unit every year and trade the developer unit for points.


----------



## lovearuba (Jun 20, 2010)

*great idea*



DeniseM said:


> Just a suggestion - you could ask the Mod for this forum (Dave M) to set up a real poll.



Hopefully Dave can do that and close this thread but maintain what the users have already put in.


----------



## KathyPet (Jun 20, 2010)

1.  No I will not join

2.  Two developer weeks
3  MMC platinum and GO Gold.  In the process of closing on a St. Kitts resale which is one of the resorts that cannot participate anyway
4.  I will trade my two developer weeks for points EOY as I do now, trade my MMC as I do now and use my GO week and the St. Kitts week


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> Hopefully Dave can do that and close this thread but maintain what the users have already put in.



Yes - you can have a poll and posts in the same thread.


----------



## GregT (Jun 20, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...




1. No, I will not be joining.  If the system didn't have the Bid-Ask spread and included Open Season, I would have

2. One developer week, One resale week

3. Two 3BR units at Lahaina Villas -- highest and third highest TDI's in II 

4. Personal use and Direct Exchanges with TUGgers (like I'm doing next year with the Week 24).

All, moderators (understandably) edited out the rest of my email -- but I am pissed about this program, and will continue to protest -- thanks to all, Greg


----------



## ArBravesFan (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system - No, I will not be joining 

2. if so, did you buy a developer week - I own 2 develpoer weeks

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms - I own Ocean Pointe Silver 2-bedroom and Willow Ridge Platinum 2-bedroom

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week - same as now: Reserve best week available, lock-off- deposit trade tgrough II for four weeks.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi...

I am going to give it a whirl for the following reasons.  I am willing to take the $695 gamble that it could work.  I am mostly an exchanger , with 3-4 exchanges/year I can save some $$$ with the $199 straight fee.  

Before you fit me for the straight jacket, let me proceed with my logic.  I mostly trade my 3 bedroom gv's for two bedroom plat joints in ski season, beach locations (Myrtle Beach, HHI etc).  View doesn't mean anything to me, as an exchanger I get garden or island view anyway.  My 3750 points for GV gets me nice summer weeks (2 bedrooms) on HHI garden view (except GO) Myrtle, June in Newport.  The ski weeks will take a bit more (unless I only go for 6 days, slicing out a weekend day).  It seems like I will get most of the trades I received before (ski weeks will be a bit more expensive)

I was reluctant to trade my Hawaii's in the past, as they usually traded down (even with the AC attached).  Now I plan on making some serious Sun-Thurs gigs to resorts within driving distance to me in off season (Marco, Lakeshore, Oceana Palms and HHI.  It looks like I can snag 3 of these in off season for the points of one Waiohai (4250) or Koolina (4050).

I have some concerns about every trader with enuf points trying to snag ski and plat weeks, but I think it will be cost prohibitive.  Lets take the super plat ski week at Summit for 5200 points.  For the new purchaser of points this will cost $50K just for the points + the 2K Mf's.  If you add the lost interest on the 50K you get to about $3500/year cost just to purchase enuf points for this.  This is close to the rental fee on redweek.  

Current owners of gold/silver/bronze /weeks can combine points if they convert , but will have to consume the MF's on 2-3 units to do so (also pretty pricey and in line with rentals.

If the system is a complete disaster and inventory is available I am out the $695.  The yearly fee doesn't faze me as that is much cheaper than II fees, lock off fees and fees to use the ac's...

I will miss searching the flexchange waiver wire on II however, as there were great deals there!!!

Only time will tell...


----------



## cissy (Jun 20, 2010)

. Are you going to join the new system  No
2. if so, did you buy a developer week  Yes

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
Ocean Pointe, gold, 2bdr oceanfront

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week  exchange through II


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system
No 
2. if so, did you buy a developer week
No

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
Summit Watch, silver & bronze, 2 bedrooms 
I used to own 2 Mountainside units but already sold them.

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week[/QUOTE]
I'll continue to use II for exchanges. If I can't get weeks that I want then I'll sell my weeks on ebay for $1 or give them away. There are many great options besides Marriott and I'll focus on those exchanges if the Marriott weeks with II disappear.


----------



## Steel5Rings (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system
  HELL NO!!!

2. if so, did you buy a developer week
  Yes Through MVCI

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
  GRande Vista 2BDR Lock Off

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week[/quote]
I'll continue to use II for exchanges. 
If I can't get weeks that I want then I'll use them at Grande Vista, my kids are still Disney ages....or I will sell my weeks on ebay for $1 or give them away. There are many great options besides Marriott and I'll focus on those exchanges if the Marriott weeks with II disappear.


----------



## EZ-ED (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system   no

2. if so, did you buy a developer week  no  

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms  msw gold

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week  II or use it


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 20, 2010)

1.  Not at this time (want to wait and see how things go)- I've already booked and traded for 2011 so I have no reason to join yet.

2.  Two developer weeks.  The other side of the coin here is that I would never buy these new "points" that have no home resort- I would feel like the ugly step child that no one wanted.  I will be interested to see how cheaply these points purchases end up selling for in 6 months or so when the new buyers find they can't reserve weeks as easily as all the sales people have promised them.

3.  Own at Surfwatch- plat, 2bed, oceanside and Grande Vista platinum.  

4.  We bought Surfwatch to use so no reason to put that into their grubby hands, the Grande Vista we might want to trade but I'm very leery of this new program with no home resort advantage.


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 20, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system: NO

2. if so, did you buy a developer week: Developer 

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms: 2bdrm gold ov aruba ocean club


4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week: : trade in II


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 20, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...



1. He11 no!

2. developer purchase

3. Ocean Pointe 3 bedroom ocean front silver season and Grand Chateau 3 bedroom platinum season

4. personal use and continue to exchange with Interval like we've always done. Mostly personal use for the master suite and exchange the lock-off units. We will probably continue to offer the master suite of Grand Chateau for exchange using request first. We're happy to go back to Grand Chateau but we're not married to it. If we can get something we think will be more interesting in exhange, then we'll put in a request first exchange request. If it doesn't come through 4 or 5 months before our travel date then Vegas here we come.


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 21, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system - No
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week - No
> 
> ...



First, I would not spend $1500 to enroll the new system. 
Second, I don't like this points system, I cannot reserve the same size room/same season with my points. What the heck!


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jun 21, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...



1. Not sure yet(leaning toward no), need more info

2. No, resale week

3.Frenchman's Cove, Platinum, 2 Bedrooms

4. Use my week annually at MFC and occasionially trade through II


----------



## DanCali (Jun 21, 2010)

puckmanfl said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am going to give it a whirl for the following reasons.  I am willing to take the $695 gamble that it could work.  I am mostly an exchanger , with 3-4 exchanges/year I can save some $$$ with the $199 straight fee.
> 
> ...



June in Newport is 4225. Doesn't look like you'll be going there just with the GV points...


----------



## NWL (Jun 21, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...



1) No

2) yes

3) Shadow Ridge Enclaves Deluxe Platinum

4) Use my weeks at my home resort (which is why I bought them in the first place)

I'm not grokking what Marriott was thinking with this new system.   

Cheers!


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 21, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...



1)no
2)yes
3)DSVII Summer 2 bedroom
4) use it or trade it for a nonmarriott location, or trade through non-II exchange company.


----------



## calgal (Jun 21, 2010)

1. No
2.No
3. Cypress Harbour special season
4. Either trade in II or trade in SFX.


----------



## Latravel (Jun 21, 2010)

1.  We are going to join

2.  We bought all developer

3.  2 platinum ski weeks Timberlogde, 2 platinum Shadow Ridge

4.  n/a


One thing to remember:  You are not giving up your deeded week!  Everything is the same except you have this additional option, that you DONT have to use, to trade for Destination points.  

I'm not sure i'll ever use that option but we are going to join since they consolidate fees and it will come out less expensive for us.  We typically pay II fees, lock off fees and trading fees every year so the $169 to $199 annual fee will come out cheaper.

When we do join, it will be at the very last minute too.


----------



## IngridN (Jun 21, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...



1. Maybe, although for different reasons. Even if I joined I would continue with the weeks deposit and exchange via II rather than points. The savings would be in the current a la carte fees. But that's only if I continue to have access to II rather than a Hilton/RCI type of arrangement.

2. Yes, all developer & I'm in the process of buying my first resale week.

3. Aruba Surf Club, 2 bedroom, gold, Oceanside view, which is always booked to use; 2 Shadow Ridge Villages, 2 bedroom, gold, which are used to exchange in II as well as trade for MAR points; Grand Chateau New Year's week...what was I thinking, there's no way I'm spending New Years in Vegas! The resale is another Surf Club which we will also use; never trading it.

4. The dealbreaker for me to joining or not will be access to II as it currently exists. I was first told that the only access is through the Marriott rep vis a vis Hilton and RCI, however, she double checked and said I would continue to have access as I do now. I'm also going to look into the other exchange companies as I expect II inventory to be drastically reduced as I was told all Marriott inventory would be placed only in the new points system.

Ingrid


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 21, 2010)

Good morning

Dan, 

Please keep in mind that i am not "thrilled" with the "new Coke".  The question is not if I want to stay with the old system (I clearly do), but if I want to choose the new door #1 or new door #2.  I have grave concerns about the new points thing "bombing", but I am willing to give a try and see.  The cost of $695 + $199 should even without with my 3-4 trades/year and II membership.

oops, sorry about the June "newport" will take a bit of borrowing/banking.  At least when I go, hopefully it will be on my chosen dates vs. the whims of the II computer.  It will all depend on inventory.  Unfortunately, I believe the MVCD will "stack the deck" in favor of the "new game".

They have to, otherwise it won't take long for word to hit the "people" on the street , that bought points but have nowhere good to turn...


----------



## haleakala20 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Survey*

1. Are you going to join the new system
            Yes, I joined today!

2. if so, did you buy a developer week
            Yes, and I knew the Asia-Pacific Club that allowes you to take
            otehr optionbs than weeks and MR-Points.

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
             I have enrolled 3 Cypress Harbour Special 2BR and 
                                  1 Frenchmans Cove Platinum 2BR
             from the developer. Costs me US$ 695.- and will give me the option
             to gain 11.500 points per year.

             I'm still waiting, what might happen with the European resorts.

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week
             the weeks in Cypress Harbour were "every other year MR-points". 
             Now I will exchange into MVDC Points the years in between to use  
             the points for collection offers.



I understand, that owners with only 1-4 weeks will not like the new points-club, but I have more weeks and like to have all options.
Now I know, that I made a mistake, n ot to buy the cheap market offered week sales in the US.  Think about Cypress Harbour, that could be bought in this year for about US$ less then 2.000,-.
It would have been a great deal, to get for those weeks 2650 points.
Therefore, there will be not only MVCI as a winner, there may be even other owners and purchasers, that might be winners.
My conclusion: You have to move with the stream - and swim in it.
I hope, that MVCI will not only rip the owners, but make some good offers that will be worth the money to joint thet Points-Club.


----------



## saturn28 (Jun 21, 2010)

1. *Are you going to join the new system*

Yes. When I first looked at the differance between the points I will receive and the points required to stay at a similar resort for a full week, I wasn't happy and thought it was a rip off. However, as a weeks owner I don't have to make an exchange for a full week stay using points. I can still use the weeks exchange through Interval World and trade into any Marriott resort the same way I always have. In addition, I will have the option to use the points program when I want to stay fewer than 7 nights or break up my week to stay at different resorts during the year. I also like the fact as a resale owner I will get the option of now being able to get Marriot Rewards points. The final things that made me decide to join are I want to be able to stay at the new Marriott resorts that are built in the future, I like the money I will save with the 1 fee of $165, and I like the option of using the points to reserve cruises.



2.* if so, did you buy a developer week*

I own 3 resale weeks



3. *What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms*

I own 3 Platinum weeks in  2 bedroom units. The resorts I own at are Grande Vista, Cypress Harbour, and Harbour Lakes. All these were purchased resale.


----------



## andrea t (Jun 21, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system  Most probably, I like the option of additional flexibility for what I consider to be a fair and affordable fee.

2. if so, did you buy a developer week  Yes

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms  2 bed platinum Surf Club

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week


----------



## Slakk (Jun 21, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system - Already enrolled

2. if so, did you buy a developer week Yes. 

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms EOY Aruba Surf Club Gold 2 BR OS, EOY St Kitts Beach Club Gold 2BR OS

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week -


----------



## Clark (Jun 21, 2010)

Join?  No

Developer Weeks? Yes

Own? Grand Ocean, Barony Beach Club, each with 2 bedrooms

Future? Either occupy or use ownertrades.com free internal exchanges


----------



## marksue (Jun 21, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Are you going to join the new system No way.  WOuld not give Marriott anymore of my money

2. if so, did you buy a developer week yes

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms - Aruba ocean and surf club

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week- I use my home resort and rent out the weeks i dont use diretly or through II.  I see no benefit to the new program


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Maybe*

I will join if they offer me the ability to trade resale weeks for Marriott Rewards Points in the future.


----------



## Gussie (Jun 21, 2010)

1. No, I will not join

2. 1 developer week

3. Sunset Pointe, 2 BR Summer

4. II exchange, rental, and use (probably in that order)

Comment: the paltry number of points assigned in comparison with the number I would need to use for a trade made this an easy decision.  
In addition, I have other non-Marriott timeshares that trade through II and would still have to maintain that membership.


----------



## AMJ (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, we plan on enrolling in the points program.
We purchased 2 developer weeks (platinum OceanWatch and a sport week at Cypress Harbour) and 2 resale weeks (platinum Barony Beach and Harbour Point week 26).
We plan on using our OceanWatch, Harbour Point, and Barony weeks. If we ever exchange them, we will exchange through Marriott's week exchange program or II not using points. We will exchange Cypress Harbour with points. We like the idea of staying 5 nights Sunday - Thursday with points left over. 

We get 1975 points for Cypress Harbour. For 1225 points we can stay a week at Harbour Point and then stay another 5 nights for an additional 625 points. Then we can bank the leftover 125 points for the following year. This works for us because we like Harbour Point. There are other resorts that we would only want to stay about 4 or 5 nights such as Custom House, Fairways Villas, or Manor Club so we like the flexibility. We just hope that eventually there will be enough inventory for it to work for us. 

We were told that once you join the new program, your resale weeks can be turned in for rewards points. We never turn our weeks in for rewards points.

Joyce


----------



## gmarine (Jun 21, 2010)

No, I will not join.

Resale.

Marriott Manor club platinum two bedroom

Will still use II as long as I still get good trades. If not I will use it or rent it.


----------



## pefs65 (Jun 21, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system 
Yes Probably

2. if so, did you buy a developer week
No Resale 

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
2br platinum floating MOC hotel part eoy odd
I like the amount of points that I get and feel I can have the flexibility of going to other marriott resorts and also banking and borrowing my points .
I know that Marriott always has the right to vary the point requirements just like my DVC that I own but this is the risk I will take


----------



## djs113 (Jun 21, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...





I will not join

Bought all three thru developer

Frenchmen's Cove - Platnium Plus - 2 bedroom
Surfwatch - Platinum - 3 bedroom
Grande Vista - Platinum - 3 bedroom

I will always use St Thomas and Hilton Head, unsure on Orlando as of now


----------



## jjluhman (Jun 21, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system   No

2. if so, did you buy a developer week   Yes

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms  Platinum Ocean Pointe 2Br

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week  Trade through II for other resorts if the Marriotts dry up, use my week, and check out other exchange companies.


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 21, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system NO!!
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week  RESALE
> 
> ...


 SAME AS ALWAYS BOOKED AT MY HOME RESORT!


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 21, 2010)

1. Probably, a few more things I want to check out first.

2. 7 weeks all developer. What can I say I like koolade.

3. Ocean Pointe: 2 silver 2bdrm OF, 1 Plat 2bdrm OS, 1 silver 3 bdrm
    Frenchmans Cove: 1 Plat + Pres week 2bdrm, 2 Plat EOY 2bdrm 

4. Undecided as to whether to enroll my MFC weeks. I will always use them or rent them. The MPB weeks are a no brainer. I get 4325 points for the plat week and I can get another plat week at MFC for 4125 points. I use the silver weeks at MPB but at the time I use then for the same or less points I now have the option of going to Oceana Palms or Marco. Another no brainer. Throw in the 800 points incentive and the fact that I will be premiere plus with some sort of super booking priority and a 75% turn in for MRP's and I'm trying hard to find a downside in this program.

One final thought, everybody is going to be in this program sooner or later. No exceptions. You might continue along in the old system but weeks in that system will get fewer and fewer each year. Consider today the pinnacle of the old system and its all downhill from here. Anybody tells you different ask them to show you their B/W tv.


----------



## justcurious (Jun 21, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system--I doubt it

2. if so, did you buy a developer week--No; resale

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms--Marriott Shadow Ridge, Gold, 2 BR Lockoff

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week--Exchange thru II.  Have had great luck with that so far since I have a lot of travel flexibility


----------



## DanaTom (Jun 21, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...





1. Probably, but undecided  (only joining for flexibility in the distant future).

2. Resale

3. Shadow Ridge 2LO, Gold


----------



## wa.mama (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system No

2. if so, did you buy a developer week yes

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
3 Ko Olina plat 2 bedroom, 2 Waiohai plat, 1 waiohai plat plus, 3 timberlodge 2 bedrm president weeks, 1 timberlodge 3 bdrm ski week, 1 desert springs 2 bdrm.  So see, there will always be good weeks available through interval since I won't ever join  
4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week
we will continue to use them for large family gatherings or trade within interval if offered AC's.  Will rent out the plat plus weeks to all you guys who won't have enough points to get them thru marriott!


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 22, 2010)

Seems like most tuggers who want to join are developer week buyers. It is just(?) $695 (or so) to join. resale buyers should pay $1500 or so to join.
That makes great affect for the decision IMO.


----------



## bobcat (Jun 22, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...



No, No No. I have to be nuts to do so. My week will be used and we vacation were we purchased. One less week for the King Marriott to have.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 22, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...



1. No

2. resale

3. Platinum 2 bedroom Manor Club, Harbour Pointe week 32 2 bedroom

4. Use Harbour Point every year, use or trade MMC via II or through an independent.

Ray


----------



## MountainGal (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system? No

2. If so, did you buy a developer week? No Resale

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms? Desert Springs Villas II (2 Weeks), Platinum, 2 bedroom, LO

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week? Personal use


----------



## Ann in CA (Jun 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by lovearuba  View Post
1. Are you going to join the new system-- Probably not

2. if so, did you buy a developer week-- Yes

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms--2 bedrooms, Waiohai, Mountainside

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week- Always use Waiohai, but sometimes deposit with II and trade back to Waiohai because we get (or got) ACs, and had great luck getting excellent exchanges.  Now we always lock off and exchange Mountainside for two weeks.  It was a great trader.  

I regret that we'll miss access to the new resorts, and would have used the Sun-Thurs option, but we'd never trade Waiohai for points, and we very much dislike the points program we acquired after we "upgraded" from a deeded 
Shell week (where you always have your week, and it doesn't take more points to have what you had last year!).  Granted, 10 years ago when we first exchanged to a Marriott, we focused on Marriott and have never given Shell much attention since.

Having bought Marriott developer weeks, been quite happy with Marriott rewards, and had excellent II Marriott  exchanges, we were quite disappointed in the way in which Marriott rolled this out.  They certainly don't seem to have much respect for their owners.  If we had more weeks, I could see some advantages, as our annual II fees exceed the $166 Marriott points fee.  But I just don't like what they have done.


----------



## Asia2000 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ann,

You are obviously not alone.  Few have appreciated the way Marriott has rolled out this program and the substance (or lack of) thereof.  I think anyone who goes with the program will find a significantly reduced ability to get what they used to get.  Many will join out of fear.  Many will join to say they joined as they talk to their neighbor at the resort restaurant (keeping up with the Jones').  Many will join because it just sounds good (without knowing the details behind it).  I think not joining the program will reap the greatest benefits.  If a new resort is part of II, than you will be able to stay in it (maybe not on the peak week).  Or, you can just rent for less than a "points program" MF would be.  Do not worry.

1.  No, will not join
2.  Resale
3.  DSV I 2bdrm Platinum
4.  Will use the same way, with or without the new program.  Personal use.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jun 22, 2010)

*1. Are you going to join the new system*

Leaning to yes

2*. if so, did you buy a developer week*

resale
*
3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms*

NCV plat EOY, MHZ Plat EOY

4. *If you are not going to join, how will you use your week*

*There should be a fifth question, why yes?*
I am leaning to joining for a few reasons:
a:  I can use my weeks like normal if I want
b:  1500 is a lot, but compared to my investiment in MCV already, it is not that bad.  One the downside, $169 is a bit steep compared to what I use and I need to find out more info about if I need a seperate II account for trading though.....
c.  my points (about 3000) per year, can get me into most places in summer, the only time I can travel for at least the next 12 years).   It may be garden view, but not many people get ocean front views thru II anyway.
d.  NCV points for summer are way higher than what I get (4740 compared to 3475)  Most have said this is unfair, but to me, I can book my NCV via my deed. Plus, when you do the math, it comes out to what the developer price to purchase is.


----------



## rdh1947 (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system

Probably yes

2. if so, did you buy a developer week

Directly from Marriott

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms

Platinium Manor Club Sequel; Gold OV OceanWatch; Fixed week 15 Monarch

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week

N/A

While I probably will enroll my weeks, at this point, I will probably not use the points system, and continue to use our weeks as we have in the past.  The Monarch we exchange for 110,000 rewards points every year; Manor Club we lock-off and exchange through II; OceanWatch we go to.  I figure the enrollment fee is offset by the 800 club points we will receive and the annual fee offsets the lock-off and rewards exchange fees and possibly an II internal exchange fee(?).  Enrolling gives me the future use option.


----------



## jhpetri (Jun 22, 2010)

1. maybe

2. 4 resale weeks....3 HHI

3. 3 plat. Monarch, 1 KBC....Have fourth of July (Monarch) with weeks 25,26 (fixed) the points available for this is lousy. I worry that my resale value and ability to trade will decrease. Marriott seemed to set the points value higher for those units they are still selling. Monarch is a 2-bedroom non lockoff and I can't trade it for other 1 bedroom plat. in desirable locations under the new system. Worry about Marriott being able to lock up all II inventory.

4. If I join...will use this possibly to trade. Like to go to Aruba.

Going to HH soon, want to talk directly to a rep. and see what they're saying


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Are you going to join - yes
2. Did I buy a developer week - yes, but I own a resale also, and frankly I got the resale for dirt cheap after they stopped taking ROFR.  
3. I own a 2BR Manor Club and a 2BR Grande Vista.  Both Platinum.  I also own a 2BR Foxrun and am wondering how the II stuff will work for me given I will own a unit that isn't Marriott (will I pay for two II memberships???)
4. How will I use my weeks - well, since I have that Foxrun, I'll still use that to get Marriotts from II, and I'll probably take a real high point trip every other year and take two lower ones in the other years.  I will absolutely use the Sunday-Thursday feature for 2 or 3 BR units and then switch out to a studio or 1BR if I need to stay the extra time.

I also own almost a million rewards points and I can definitely see the pattern of staying in a timeshare for five days and a hotel for five days in the same trip, especially to places like Hawaii or the Caribbean.  Being Gold/Platinum elite, I usually get a suite anyway.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 22, 2010)

1. mixed feelings about joining. I do not like the program and feel Marriott really is ripping off its customers. Surprised that they would so obviously skim value by, in many cases, not even rewarding enough points to book a single week in the system. Also annoyed that my OS Plat. week is valued the same as an OV week, despite the several thousand dollar premium for OS; I fail to see the logic there. If they had no problem devaluing ownership at the onset, what does that say about the future? Will we be lamenting similar to the reward points devaluations- and they seemingly are set up on a similar path.

2. Resale (thanks to everyone here  )
3. I own 2 weeks at the Surf Club- 2BR Plat. OS and 3BR Gold OV

4. Mostly use home resort. Have enjoyed Getaways and Flexchange trades for additional units. Would have found an equitable system of trading very appealing. I find it very hard to swallow that I can't even book a week in my own resort with the points I was allotted. I also find it very problematic that they awarded points seemingly on resort pricing, so built-in inflation is a given with this system. Marriott charges $750-850 per night for my Plat. week (some dates even more) to rent, yet I can't book at a resort where the nightly charges are close to half the price. That doesn't make sense to me.

As to the answer to question #1- I vacillate- not because I like the program, not because I think it is even a fair program, and not because I will likely utilize the benefits. I am not sure if it is worth it as an insurance program for current resale owners to be part of the Marriott family, so to speak. Now that they are creating a second class of ownership- any future resale buyer- as a resale owner I am not sure if it pays to join just to protect my ownership.

I was leaning towards conceding and figured the club membership dues would likely at least close to balance out over time, until I had a not so nice chat (at least not so nice in the information presented) with one of the online reps- according to him at least, the Club dues covers II membership and dues, but eliminates online access for trading or searching, and if you want those options for a deposited week you still need to maintain a separate II account and pay all fees associated therein. So it's another 199 per year for very questionable benefits.


----------



## Whirl (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Probably going to join. Still analyzing the details, however. 
2. 4 weeks: 1 Developer resale, 1 Pre-construction, 2 resale
3. Platinum Hilton Head for all--  1 Monarch fixed /3 Barony Beach
4. Proponent of flexibility -- We currently use or  our weeks, but have just started to exchange after 10+ years owning.  We also occassionally use MR points for hotel stays, too, so all the options are possibilities for us and have been good to have.

*I lean towards it for the flexibility, options and choices*. 2K spread out over 4  owned weeks is not much in the grand scheme of things over the life of the timeshares  and could get more expensive later. _I really like that my resale weeks will now have the additional option of being able to trade for MR points _( that is a nice perk )..."options" are good and depending how things go I can opt to use or not use the program. If its a flop, then I have increased my costs by 2K, but if not, I have vastly expanded my options.  I also like being able to tack on a few extra days for mid week travel or book for only a few days for short trips....I also hate the waiting associated with exchanging, and the possibility of instant confirmations, albeit for a higher point value is very attractive to me to be able to confirm and go about making my plans. *Banking and borrowing *is a good choice to have, too ...My family is young and our traveling needs have and will likely continue to change, *so this program will better allow us the flexibility to evolve. Good options...and I wouldn't expect them to be free. *


----------



## Swice (Jun 22, 2010)

*Leaning toward "no"*

 

1. Are you going to join the new system
        Leaning toward "no"

2. if so, did you buy a developer week - direct from Marriott

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
      Plat - Oceanwatch
      Plat - Lakeshore Reserve (Deluxe)

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week
     I don't know!     

We have traded Oceanwatch most years because of great trades (and gotten Bonus weeks!)... so we've basically gotten two weeks.   This year we are going to Paris and used our Bonus week week after Memorial Day at the Westgate River Ranch.   Traded one-bedroom Lakeshore (Plat) for two-bedroom Barony Beach at spring break...  granted I realize we got a "two" bedroom, but our one-bedroom is Plat and we were trading down to the gold season.    The second Plat Lakeshore one-bedroom has gotten us one-bedroom at Westin in San Antonio this Thanksgiving.
Under the points system, we would not have enough points for both Paris and Spring break at Barony... and we would not have gotten bonus week at River Ranch.

Points-- fewer vacations the way I see it.


----------



## RandR (Jun 22, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> Seems like most tuggers who want to join are developer week buyers. It is just(?) $695 (or so) to join. resale buyers should pay $1500 or so to join.
> That makes great affect for the decision IMO.



Not sure yet

resale 

Grand Vista Plat

Some at my resort but some trading of my week.

There is a difference for resale vs direct and also number of weeks owned.  It is easier to swallow $595 or $695 if you decide that the program doesn't work.  $1495 - $1995 is much harder.  Plus if you have 5 or 6 weeks, you spread the pain across more units.  The single $165 is appealing since it would save me a couple hundred a year in fees but that would leave me with a 7 year payback for a program that I don't know if I will like.  The sad thing after reading the posts so far is that a number of people are going to join out of fear. They don't want to be left behind.  I don't blame them (as I might do the same) but it is sad.


----------



## nanceetom (Jun 22, 2010)

. Are you going to join the new system  NO

2. if so, did you buy a developer week  Yes

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms Aruba Ocean club 2 bedroom platnium, HH Harbour Club 2 bedroom summer, Royal Palms 2 bedroom Red

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week Use and trade with II


----------



## markbernstein (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Leaning towards yes.

2. Yes, we bought from Marriott.

3. Oceana Palms, 2BR Gold OV.

4. NA, but I'll answer anyway.  It will vary from year to year.  Some years, we'll stay at our home resort.  Some years, when we want to get into a resort that costs more points than we have, we'll try to get it through II.  Some years, and here's why I'm inclined to spend the $595, we may spread out the points and go for 10 to 14 nights at resorts that cost fewer points.  For example, with the points from our unit, we could do a week in May in a 1BR at Manor Club (we live in Michigan, so we can drive there), and have enough points left over for four or five weekday nights in a studio at Aruba Surf Club in early December or early January.  Since we don't have a lockoff, this is a new capability for us.


----------



## eileenpat (Jun 22, 2010)

*Join?*

1. Join? - Much to early to make a decision.  At the moment, no.

2. Own:  KoOlina - 2 bedroom every other year.  Ocean Pointe, 2 bedroom Plat. and Ocean Watch, 2 bedroom plat. 

3. Bought KoOlina and Ocean Pointe from Marriott.  Ocean watch, resale.

4. Generally we trade Hawaii for Ocean Watch or Hilton Head.  Have traded for points with Ocean Pointe, but will use it next year.

General comment:  I am disgusted with Marriott at the moment.  Not happy that we as owners ( 17 years) had to find out via the net.  When I contacted them yesterday, the representatives could not agree on answers.  Very reassuring!  I have a real problem with the enrollment fee. And with the amount of points that I was awarded for my weeks.  I see it as a way for Marriott to make money!  It sounded like a sales pitch yesterday rather than a fact finding information session.  I have had it with Marriott sales people!  I have found that in general, they could care less about the buyers as long as they make a sale.  They will often avoid the truth in doing so!

I and they could not answer my question of availability.  Mathematically, I truly do not believe that this will increase the number of available units that are needed for trades. If you book at you home resort, fine, but if you try to book at another Marriott with these infamous points, what are your chances of getting a villa?  There are only so many rooms and X number of owners.  The math does not work out!

Does anyone know what the cut off date is to join?  We will really have to think this through.  I do not want to lay out $2000.00 for a program that does not guarantee my anything more then what I have now!  Actually, I do not want to lay out $2000.00 at all!


----------



## jlp (Jun 22, 2010)

No, because I haven't been invited!!!!


----------



## Y-ASK (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Yes

2. No

3. Harbour Lakes - Plat. 2 Bdr - 2550 pts

4. N/A


----------



## Southdown13 (Jun 22, 2010)

1. No initially, but will see how this plays out in the future

2. Yes, developer weeks

3. Ko Olina week 52, Timber Lodge EOY, 2 brs

4. Use our weeks, II, direct trades


----------



## hotwings (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system - No, I will not be joining 

2. if so, did you buy a developer week - No

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms - I own Manor Club (MMC), Platinum week, 2-bedroom and a Fairway Villas (MFV)Platinum week, 2-bedroom via the resale market.

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week - same as now: Reserve at home resort or reserve best week available, deposit, trade through II for weeks 12+ mos out in the future.


----------



## Stefa (Jun 22, 2010)

1. No.  I am interested in the pogram, but the enrollment fee is higher than the value of my unit.   I will be watching and waiting.  If/when it becomes reasonably affordable to purchase points on the resale market I will likely do so.

2. No.

3. Willow Ridge (Branson) EOY

4.  Use or trade through II.


----------



## Brenda (Jun 22, 2010)

*I am joining*

1. Are you going to join the new system
Yes, I am joining probably tomorrow. Still reading and asking questions.

2. if so, did you buy a developer week - direct from Marriott
Yes all my weeks are developer. Bought mostly pre-construction.

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
Kauai Beach Club  Plat 1 Bd OF
Aruba Ocean Club Gold 1Bd OV
Frenchman's Cove Gold 2 Bd 
Grand Chateau Plat EOY 2 Bd
Grand Chateau Plat EOY 3 Bd
Ko'Olina Plat EOY 2 Bd OV

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week
Why I am joining?

1) I will be premium plus which gives me a 13 month reservation time for all reservations.
2) Even though the bid-ask ratio is low, I prefer to have a confirmed reservation rather than the request and hope as with II trades. I may only get a 6 day reservation using points instead of a 7 day II trade but many times I don't stay the full 7 days anyway because of air availability. 
3) My lock off at Ko'Olina OV when split I get a 1 Bed and a studio. I do not like to stay in studios. With the points I get 2 one bed OV for 7 days each by adding 500 pts. from another unit that does not trade well anyway; or I can get 2 1 Bed MV for 6 days each or 1 Bed OV 6 days and 1 Bed OV for 5 days.
4)Reservations made with points, I can choose what view I get. In Hawaii, I love Ocean views. When I trade, you have no control of your view.
5) I want to be able to trade to the new resorts.
6) I like to one annual fee for all my transactions.
7) The enrollment fee is very reasonable ($695) for all my units. I do believe that the fee will be much higher later.
8) The 800 pts bonus makes up for the bid ask ratio the first year.
9) I want to reserve only 3 days this Nov at Newport Coast. I can do it for 900 pts and not have to trade a whole week or pay $700 rental.
10) You can transfer points among members. The point system will create a market for renting points among point owners. It will be a great way to get additional one time points points and to sell one time points.


Some of my units, like Kauai and Frenchman's Cove, I enrolled them to get the premium plus status but I will continue to go or rent as I do now. I consider the down grade in points per unit as the price for flexibility. I prefer flexibility and choice.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Yes we will likely join - still checking out a few things

2. 2 weeks from developer

3. Canyon villas Platinum 2 bedrms, lakeshore Reserve 3 bedrm Premier Platinum

4. Geenrally lock off and trade or use at home resort

We checked the points we'd get and think this will give us more flexibility to take vacations other than 7 nights. Of course we'll also happily book the weeks art our home resorts as well.


----------



## wsrobinson (Jun 22, 2010)

*1. Are you going to join the new system*

Probably

*2. if so, did you buy a developer week*

One of each (developer,non-developer)

*3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms*

SurfWatch 2 BD Plat Oceanside, Barony 2 BD Silv Oceanside

*4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week*

N/A

*Why, "yes"?*

The ability to exchange non-developer week for points and the Explorer trips.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 22, 2010)

good afternoon

perhaps there should be question 4a...

If you enroll, will you actually convert your units to the "points bucket"?

  As  a developer multi-week purchaser ($695 entry fee +$195) who mostly exchanges (3-5 transactions yearly including lock off's).  The enrollment would pay for itself within a few years, even If I just do what I have always done (trade with II).  I spend about $500 yearly in these fees

With the points "bucket",I see grabbing primo units (ski etc even with adequate points very difficult as I don't see these owners converting), like for like acquisitions possible but costly with skimming.  The real advantage is mixing matching with short stays  at shoulder seasons or prime seasons (sun-thurs).  This will be easier for the Premier Plus crowd...


----------



## eileenpat (Jun 22, 2010)

*Question for Brenda*

Thank you for your detailed response but I have a question:  you said the enrollment fee for ALL your units was $695.00?  How?  When I called Marriott yesterday they quoted $595 to $695 PER unit.  They thought (because between 2 reps they did not really know) that the maximium enrollment fee was ~$2000.00
If it was only $695 for my three weeks, I would be happy!


----------



## Brenda (Jun 22, 2010)

*Enrollment Fee*



Oceans said:


> Thank you for your detailed response but I have a question:  you said the enrollment fee for ALL your units was $695.00?  How?  When I called Marriott yesterday they quoted $595 to $695 PER unit.  They thought (because between 2 reps they did not really know) that the maximium enrollment fee was ~$2000.00
> If it was only $695 for my three weeks, I would be happy!



The enrollment fee  for developer weeks only is $595 for the first one and $100 extra for all the others; not each. The total for 2 weeks to infinity weeks is $695. At least 3 reps quoted that number to me. Call again.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 22, 2010)

Brenda said:


> The enrollment fee  for developer weeks only is $595 for the first one and $100 extra for all the others; not each. The total for 2 weeks to infinity weeks is $695. At least 3 reps quoted that number to me. Call again.



That is also in writing.
Resale weeks are 1495 for 1 and 1995 for 2 or more. If you own both resale and developer weeks you will have to call, but the total will be capped at 1995.


----------



## icydog (Jun 22, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> YES ALREADY ENROLLED
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week MIXED BAG.   TWO DEVELOPER AND THREE RESALE
> 
> ...




How I'll use the new system

To book at 13 months (albeit only for 7 night stays)
For flexibility for short stays at Fairways
To get into new resorts
To trade resale weeks for MRP
To save on the II fees 
To save the lock off fees
To save on fees to deposit my weeks into MRP
To give me the ability to add timeshare and hotel nights together for longer vacations


----------



## camachinist (Jun 23, 2010)

> 1. Are you going to join the new system



When pigs fly.



> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week



If *no*, yes I did, two in fact.



> 3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms



Newport Coast; both seasons; 2 BR non-lockoff



> 4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week



Rent swap, direct exchange, rare II/SFX/Ownertrades exchange; occupy. Historically, I mainly rent swap.


----------



## 2disneydads (Jun 23, 2010)

*We're Going to Join*

1. Are you going to join the new system - Yes

2. if so, did you buy a developer week - Yes (5, including 2 EOY)

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms - Oceana Palms (2 weeks, one Platinum 2 Br and one Platinum Preferred 2 Br (New Years Week); Lakeshore Reserve (Platinum 3 Br); Grande Vista 2 Br (Platinum EOY); and Newport Coast 2 Br (Platinum EOY)

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week - N/A

I am disappointed in some aspects of the plan (especially the "skimming") but the only other conversion with which I am familiar (the Orange Lake Country Club conversion to Global Points) saw a lot more skimming than Marriott is doing here.  And the skimming, at least for our weeks, only involves certain portions of what had been our seasons.  I am more than willing to trade the seemingly modest skimming for the increased flexibility.  And we get to reserve 13 months out - that is a big benefit, especially for desirable locations.  Plus we no longer are locked into season that have not kept up with our usage.  So there are lots of benefits for us.  My question now is whether to bump up our points somewhat at the $9.20 rate.

Lots of good ideas and analysis out there, though.


----------



## mpizza (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system - Probably.

2. if so, did you buy a developer week - One developer, four resale.

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms - Platinum MFV 2 bed, non-lockoff, Silver MMC 2 bed non-lockoff

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week - If I don't join, I'll continue to use my weeks as I have been for the last twelve years, either at my home resort or trading thru II.


----------



## potchak (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system - Undecided

2. if so, did you buy a developer week - 1 EY developer, 2 EOY developer, and 1 resale

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms -Plat 2 bd Waiohai EOY, 2 bd Plat summer Timberlodge EOY, Plat MMC 2bd, plat MSE 2bd

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week - probably continue trading into MR pts and interval international trades. If not, selling them all. DH is very upset about this.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 23, 2010)

I had posted that I was not sure about enrolling- thinking more about doing so now. Reason for this is that the new system accounts for view- we paid a premium for our view but interval negated that if we traded- this system does allow more points for view and we can reserve a certain view (if available) at another resort. The stumbling block is whether there will be availability and the "skim" that Marriott is taking. The big unknown is future resales- my feeling is that the market will flood with cheap points in about 6 months or so. The only way this won't happen is if Marriott props up the price like DVC but given past history I don't see that happening.

Bottom line is I'm now leaning towards enrolling.

tlwmkw


----------



## judys19058 (Jun 23, 2010)

I will not be joining the new program.
I own MOC, DSVI, Aruba Ocean Club and Aruba Surf Club.
I bought all from Marriott.

What is wrong with you people?  Why are you not angry about this? Your deeds are now worthless, and your trading power is diminished.  You no longer have priority at your home resort.  You are in competition with anyone with the right number of points.  If you thought it was hard getting your home resort in prime time, wait until you see what happens now!


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 23, 2010)

judys,

I think everyone is upset but what can you do? As far as competing they are saying that your week is only released to the points pool if you elect to do so for that year so if you don't elect to take points they have to honor your deed. The skim that e eryone is talking about also gives the actual week owners a slight advantage because it costs more for points owners to get what we are deeded to own. We'll all have to see how this pans out- at this point I don't even think Marriott knows whatwill happen!

tlwmkw


----------



## judys19058 (Jun 23, 2010)

What week are they holding for me?  MOC is open season all year.  So far I have called Owner Services twice and have 2 different answers to the booking at your home resort issue.  1 person told me that Marriott will put weeks into different "buckets".. 1 for deeded owners to book, and 1 for points owners to book.  Who knows what weeks will go into each "bucket"?  Another person in Owner Services tells me that deeded owners can book 12-13 months in advance, but point owners can only book at the 10 month level.  Then, again, according to the Marriott disclosures on their website, anyone with enough points can book my resort 13 months in advance. Who are we to believe?


----------



## brigechols (Jun 23, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> I had posted that I was not sure about enrolling- thinking more about doing so now. Reason for this is that the new system accounts for view- we paid a premium for our view but interval negated that if we traded- this system does allow more points for view and we can reserve a certain view (if available) at another resort. The stumbling block is whether there will be availability and the "skim" that Marriott is taking. The big unknown is future resales- my feeling is that the market will flood with cheap points in about 6 months or so. The only way this won't happen is if Marriott props up the price like DVC but given past history I don't see that happening.
> 
> Bottom line is I'm now leaning towards enrolling.
> 
> tlwmkw



Did you ever consider a direct trade with another Marriott owner? In that case, there is certainty regarding the view.


----------



## Slakk (Jun 23, 2010)

text deleted


----------



## Beverley (Jun 23, 2010)

Latravel said:


> 1.  We are going to join
> 
> 2.  We bought all developer
> 
> ...



We are also joining.

We have 6 developer weeks and ditto the comment on not giving up our ability to reserve at our home resorts.

We will likely reserve our two HHI platinums and use points to extend 1 - 2 weeks and also use points to take one or two days on the way down and back to and from HHI.  

If the system doesn't work out we've only lost the 695 which by the time we find the system not working we will have saved the equivalent on trades, locking off, and trading in for MR points.  Currently we run 2 separate II accounts, trade for MR points one or two time a year and trade at least 3 times ... We will recover the 695 relatively soon.

Beverley


----------



## Beverley (Jun 23, 2010)

judys19058 said:


> I will not be joining the new program.
> I own MOC, DSVI, Aruba Ocean Club and Aruba Surf Club.
> I bought all from Marriott.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?  Why are you not angry about this? Your deeds are now worthless, and your trading power is diminished.  You no longer have priority at your home resort.  You are in competition with anyone with the right number of points.  If you thought it was hard getting your home resort in prime time, wait until you see what happens now!




I will say I hope you are incorrect. If you are right, I believe Marriott will have many many complaints.

I don't see the deeds as becoming worthless.  I can still book my time at my resort without doing anything with points.   Only if I want to trade to another resort will there be  question as to whether I can get what I want.  Frankly, there was always the risk that I would not get whatever trade request I made, so I do not see that as changing either.  

It is my understanding the "funding" of weeks available to trade is from the owners that deposit their weeks for a trade (as it is today) and the funding for the points is from unsold inventory, weeks deposited for points, and perhaps weeks traded for Marriott Reward points.

I don't think we have to worry as much as I see some are worrying.  The only risk seems to be the $695.  If the system doesn't work, I suppose I can always dis-enroll.  

Beverley


----------



## CatJ114683 (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system: We have put our 2011 up through II so we do not have any point value at this time.  

2. if so, did you buy a developer week/Developer

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms/Grande Vista 2 br/Gold

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week . I don't know.  We bought in Orlando when we lived closer, now we are not within driving distance, sooooo.  We will continue to try to trade through II. If that just doesn't work out, we will either reconsider or sell.  It's a wait and see type of thing, I think.


----------



## kjd (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm not sure whether I'll join or not.  Maybe someone could give me some advice.  I have six units but four of them are EOY.  Four of the six are platinum, one is gold and one is silver.  Three of the six are resale.  Three were purchased direct.  

Generally, I use one of the EOYs for my own use and either trade the others or turn one of them in for points.  I also give a couple of weeks away to relatives.  I'm unclear what they would charge to put all of my units into the points program.  That $1,995 entry fee is a little confusing.  Then there is talk of $695 as a promotion fee for joining now but their example is only for two weeks.

Since I have not received anything from Marriott it is impossible to make any final decision until then.  I am concerned about II inventory and other disadvantages that people have mentioned.  I joined SFX today after reading the thread and it looks promising. However,  $300 to join without any real idea of how it will work is not a good option.   Anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## judys19058 (Jun 23, 2010)

[_Message deleted. Please stay on track with the survey when posting in this thread._ Dave M, BBS moderator]


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (Jun 23, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...




Yes, I have enrolled

Own 2 developer weeks and 1 resale week

Surf Club 2 Gold 2bd & 2ba OS, Sabal Palms white week (resale)

What pushed me into joining? I bought Sabal Palms resale at a good price with the point system in mind. Tonight I confirmed with Marriott that I will be given 90,000 MRP if I choose the option. Got nothing before and coupled with the vacation points I can get some decent trades into a lot of 1Bd resorts by using 1 Surf Club week combined with Sabal Palm week into most seasons here on the east coast. I can then used the left over Surf Club week as I normally do every year.

bob


----------



## Dave M (Jun 23, 2010)

*Moderator note:*

As I have previously posted in this thread, this is a survey thread. Posts should be responsive to the title question. 

To aid those seeking information on this topic, related discussions should be posted elsewhere or via Private Messages. Questions should neither be asked nor responded to in this thread.

My ruthless hand will continue to delete most posts that do not observe this requirement.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave M said:


> *Moderator note:*
> 
> As I have previously posted in this thread, this is a survey thread. Posts should be responsive to the title question.
> 
> ...



Can we actually get this thread setup with a poll? Having a poll with the following options may be helpful.


Already Enrolled
Definitely Yes
Definitely Not
Yes, but waiting until just before Aug 31
Yes, but waiting until just before Dec 31
More details needed, not sure.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 23, 2010)

At this point, I think there are too many possible polls to have them all at the top of the forum. It's something that we will likely do - eventually. 

Let's continue with this thread, as it gets to the essence of what you seek, even though not in summary form. Including reasons for choices, as many have done here, has significant value.

Further, please follow my above request: "*As I have previously posted in this thread, this is a survey thread. Posts should be responsive to the title question.*"


----------



## CMF (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system - maybe

2. if so, did you buy a developer week - no

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms - BB Gold and Manor Club Plat. Both two bedrooms.

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week - I will stay at these resorts but will consider trading if there is Marriott inventory available through II, or exchanges with other owners.

Charles


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system
*NOT*
Not when my fixed Plat Plus is valued identically to a float Plat at the same resort - and significantly lower than what it would take to trade into or rent!!
Also even with two plat plus HI weeks, I'd still only get to use points for 7 days or more at 13 or 12 months, so I get nothing better and pay another fee! No way will I give up great weeks to Marriott for nothing. (I don't qualify for Premier Plus membership level) Not when I lose voting rights. Not when my points can be changed at will and whim. 

2. if so, did you buy a developer week
yes

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
2 fixed weeks Waiohai 51, 52  2 bedrooms

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week
Mostly to use, occasionally to trade - maybe with SFX since I'm pretty sure the inventory we'd like will be skimmed from II


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2010)

[_Message deleted. Please do not post messages that are not responsive to the title of this thread. Also, please see my comments in the next post._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## billymach4 (Jun 23, 2010)

[_Message deleted. Comments in posts about moderating violate the BBS Posting Rules. Please cooperate and please follow the rules. I have posted a separate thread (and have bumped it several times) that warns that "I will be applying a much more strict approach" than normal to deleting posts that are not responsive to a thread's title._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## JimC (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system

Don't know, but unlikely.  Don't see much benefit (see #4 below) and plenty of long term costs.

2. if so, did you buy a developer week

Both developer and resale

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms

Shadow Ridge EEY Platinum 2 bdrm
Canyon Villas EOY Platinum 2 bdrm
Cypress Harbour EY Sport 2 bdrm

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week

We usually stay at our resorts in our seasons.  We have locked-off the efficiency units at SR and CV, then deposited into II.  Most of those were given to family.  We will probably do less of that in the future.


----------



## Terpy (Jun 27, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system
Yes!!

2. if so, did you buy a developer week
2 weeks developer and 2 weeks resale

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
Developer: EOY 3BDR Grand Chateau Platinum, EY 2BDR Standard Lakeshore Reserve Platinum

Resale: EY 2BDR Cypress Harbour Summer and Sport

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week
N/A

4a. Why?

To gain the ability to exchange the resale weeks for MRPs.  I want to reach lifetime Marriott Rewards Gold Elite.  I travel a lot for work, so nights won't be the problem.  I'm short on points.  The ability to exchange for points will help me reach the lifetime status.  I'll also benefit from the frequent flyer miles with the packages.

To extend my stays from 7 nights to 9 or 10 nights.  The lower nightly rate of points for Sunday-Thursday stays is too good to resist.

Travel pattens: turns out I travel in shoulder season, so even with the Marriott skim or breakage, I'll have leftover points without changing my travel patterns.  There will be one change, I'll get more nights for the same number of trips at the same resorts!


----------



## hotcoffee (Jun 27, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system


 
Yes.



lovearuba said:


> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week



No.  Resale.



lovearuba said:


> 3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms



KBC, float, 2BR OF, float



lovearuba said:


> 4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week



N/A


----------



## catharsis (Jun 27, 2010)

1. No

2. Developer

3. Grande Vists Gold & Plat, both EOY

4. I will continue to seek exchanges in II, and will exchange to non-Marriott's if II Marriott inventory disappears.

(I would also now expect to move my anticipated additional weeks purchase to Westin or HGVC or possibly even 4 Seasons as I am so irritated by Marriott's 'theft' from the OWNERS of the properties they manage on our behalf.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 27, 2010)

Terpy said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> Yes!!
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> ...




Terpy or anyone:  What qualifies for Lifetime Marriott Gold Elite which is referred to in the above post?   Anyone know what is required to reach that status?   Just curious....


.


----------



## Excelon (Jun 27, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system No
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week Both
> 
> ...



-------------


----------



## Cobra1950 (Jun 27, 2010)

1.  Absolutely Not. I am extremely disappointed in Marriott with their new points system for acting like a low end used car dealer with way too much fine print in their financing documents with nothing but increasing their own cash flow at the expense of their customer base.  The confusion they have generated on the TUG site, before they even gave loyal owners like me an email bothering to tell us we were getting shafted. is amazing.
     Whatever Marriott executive that dreamed this up deserves the proper reward.
2. All are basically developer weeks as all were purchased through Marriott
3.  (1) Platinum Plus Week 51 (Christmas) at Summittwatch; (1) Bronze Week Summittwatch; (1) Legends Edge (Panama City) 2br.  Both the Summittwatch weeks are 2br lockouts that we often lock out and that feature is worthless with the new system.
4.  We will continue to use II unless we find out their is collusion with Marriott on cutting off all inventory to "legacy owners", then we will switch to RCI.:annoyed:


----------



## brigechols (Jun 27, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system No

2. if so, did you buy a developer week

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms  Grande Vista, Platinum, 3 BR l/o and Ko Olina, Platinum 2 BR penthouse mountain view

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week  use the Ko Olina week or rent it, use the Grande Vista 2 BR l/o within the Florida Club or exchange through SFX, and use the Grande Vista studio to pickup a week during Flexchange.


----------



## irish (Jun 27, 2010)

1-  highly unlikely UNLESS drastic changes are made to the program

2-developer

3-ocean club/gold 1/1  cypress harbor/ special2/2

4-external exchanges, look into other avenues of exchange, use(IF I CAN EVEN GET A WEEK) rent


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 27, 2010)

*I agree!!*



judys19058 said:


> I will not be joining the new program.
> I own MOC, DSVI, Aruba Ocean Club and Aruba Surf Club.
> I bought all from Marriott.
> 
> What is wrong with you people?  Why are you not angry about this? Your deeds are now worthless, and your trading power is diminished.  You no longer have priority at your home resort.  You are in competition with anyone with the right number of points.  If you thought it was hard getting your home resort in prime time, wait until you see what happens now!



touche!!


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Survey*



lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...



1. I am not sure--but we are leaning towards NO.  We go to Surfwatch next week and I am anxious to go to a presentation.
2.  All my weeks are developer weeks

3. 3 platinum weeks, 1 bedroom OV at the Aruba Ocean Club and 1 platinum week, 3 bedroom GV at Surfwatch

4.We use our weeks at our home resorts

My biggest concerns are whether or not I will have to compete with points owners to get weeks 50-52 in Aruba and July 4th in HH.  Also, will I need a second II membership for my 3 weeks at the Royal Resorts.[/COLOR]


----------



## Frisbeeace (Jun 27, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system 
 No 

2. if so, did you buy a developer week
 Yes 

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms  3 weeks at Sabal Palms, 2BR, Red (Platinum) Season

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week  I will sell them asap. In the meantime, will trade for MRP or interchange through II 

In 17 years as an owner I've seen Marriott heavily devaluating the Rewards Points program and hurting owners that rely on the trade-for-points option. I don't know why we shouldn't expect same behaviour with this new points system. Talking about skimming points, it also was around 15% when I bought and now it is 67% (I get 110,000 points for each week and Marriott gives them away for 180,000 points). So, you know what to expect... you will gradually lose trading power, for sure.


----------



## irish (Jun 27, 2010)

ilene13
make sure you write down all your questions and try to pin him down on his answers(not that that will help you in the end. it's whats in writing that counts)


----------



## RBERR1 (Jul 3, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...




1)Maybe
2) Have one developer and 2 resale
3) Barony Gold OS, Sunset Pointe Summer, Cypres Harbour Special
4) Stay there, rent or II


----------



## kjd (Jul 3, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system?   No

2. if so, did you buy a developer week?     yes--two developer, three resale

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many?  2br MGC PLAT, MGV PLAT, MGO SILVER, 3br MGC PLAT

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week? 

Will continue to use II Gold membership through 2014.  Will use SFX as alternative.  Will continue to lock-off units for trading.  Will personally use two home resort stays.  With lock-offs will have up to 7 vacation weeks.  That's why the points system makes little sense for my purposes. With lock-offs penalized severely with the new point system I would be nuts to give up three vacation weeks to save $500.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 3, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system - No!

2. if so, did you buy a developer week -  No, resale

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms - MMO, 2 bedrooms, OV

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week - Stay there like I always have with the exception of one week I rented and then I rented Ko Olina with that rental income.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 3, 2010)

So far its 37% joining, 62% not. Considering TUG members are a tough audience I'd say the system is on its way to be very successful.


----------



## DanCali (Jul 4, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> So far its 37% joining, 62% not. Considering TUG members are a tough audience I'd say the system is on its way to be very successful.



I disagree - many of the Tuggers joining have 13K points or more. That's certainly not representative of the average owner. When you have 13K points, it probably matters less if you lose 5%-12% to skimming. To the 90%+ (estimate) of owners who own two weeks or less, the skimming makes a huge differnce and is very noticeable when you compare your options with points to prior usage patterns.

Moreover, even of the multi week owners enrolling in the points program some of them are actually joining the "weeks program" (i.e. joining points to just keep trading weeks in II and hopefully save fees), not the points program. I don't think this is what Marriott intended, and they will certainly not market this program and a "cheap II alternative" to the average owner. So when they present the points table to the average owner, the skimming will speak for itself.

The most flatterring definition I would give to this program is "alleged flexibility at a very high cost." If I were less diplomatic, I would just call it "terrible". IMO this points program will be a classic Harvard Business School case study on how NOT to change something that worked well.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 4, 2010)

good morning 

Dan...

You are 100% correct. I am joining as I have 13K + points.  I am a trader that does 4-5 transactions (internal trades/lock offs) annually.  Once in, I plan to dabble in the points to see if it actually works!!!  I will report back with my results on 7/27 (opening day)....

For 2011, just booked my Hawaii weeks for the 25th anniversary trip with  home usage.  it was business as usual without limitation in inventory as I grabbed some June weeks at Koolina and Waiohai...


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 4, 2010)

Dave M,

One suggestion:

If possible, can you consider making this thread a survey on the sticky points where we can see totals?  I think it would be interesting and helpful if we get to really see what precentage of tuggers are going to join. I would ask 1) are you going to join, 2) if yes, are you resale or direct owner?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## hipslo (Jul 4, 2010)

I intend to enroll, but do not like the new system and have no intention of ever using points.  Given my ownership of 5 high cost resale weeks, the enrollment fee is a modest toll charge to keep my options open in the future, and ensure that I am on the same footing as direct purchase weeks owners, going forward. 

I intend to continue to use my weeks as I always have - rent, occupy and (occasionally) trade via II.


----------



## PerryM (Jul 4, 2010)

*You Betcha....*

Of course we will enroll our ONE Gold Summit Watch this week.

Payback from fees is 12 years.

We use MRPs, so we might turn in usage EOY for 100,000 MRPs.

2,150 Vacation Points if we Redeem the week - that's a lot of usage.

Prices of fees will never be lower.

We get $21,500 worth of Vacation Points for our cost of 1/3 of that.

Our MF is 47 cents per Point.


Plan to exploit the hell out of the new system.

What's not to like.

P.S.
I believe Marriott left the timeshare arena and entered the Destination Club arena on June, 21, 2010.

I'm looking for Marriott to morph into something completely different - they are selling destinations - in terms of a place to stay and things to do.  That includes ALL their resorts and hotels around the world.

So as you ponder your decision you might consider you have the best of both worlds here - you retain a deed to a very nice Marriott resort and can put that deed up for one-year Vacation Points that allow you access to the world's largest Destination Club as of 6/21/10.

At least that's what I've deduced Marriott did - bye bye timeshares - hello Destination Club...


----------



## gblotter (Jul 4, 2010)

1. No

2. Developer

3. Maui Ocean Club (MMO) - Mountain View -  Platinum (every year)
    Mountainside (MOU) - Gold (every year)

4. I will primarily occupy my home resorts as before.  Occasional exchanges through II.  I will exchange to non-Marriott's if II Marriott inventory disappears, but I'm betting that Marriott will want my Maui week if it appears on II as a reserve-first trade.

(Given that Marriott will no longer sell deeded-weeks, I plan to seriously explore the purchase of a fixed week at Disney Ko Olina when sales begin.  The option of purchasing a resale Marriott deeded week exists, but I'm afraid Marriott has lost my trust regarding any future purchases.)


----------



## DanCali (Jul 4, 2010)

PerryM said:


> So as you ponder your decision you might consider you have the best of both worlds here - you retain a deed to a very nice Marriott resort and can put that deed up for one-year Vacation Points that allow you access to the world's largest Destination Club as of 6/21/10.
> 
> At least that's what I've deduced Marriott did - bye bye timeshares - hello Destination Club...



Bartender, I'll have what he's having!


----------



## kbreth (Jul 4, 2010)

1. Maybe later

2. Direct from Marriott

3.  Silver season 2bd at Barony, Platinum 2bd at Waiohai

4. I'm going to try to trade my weeks (at least for 2011) with other owners or II before joining and then see about joining in December.  We would get 6150 points if we join which seems like a good amount to go elsewhere.


----------



## terryfic (Jul 4, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...


1.  NO
2.  Yes- Aruba Surf Club & No - 3rd party resale week
3.  ASC Gold Oceanside, 2/2
4.  Continue II exchange & occupy home resort


----------



## craftr (Jul 4, 2010)

*Yes, to new program...........*

1. Yes
2. Yes, Developer
3. Timberlodge Platinum Summer-2 Bedroom-3350 points
4. N.A.
I am looking forward to not being forced to trade for an entire week in one location.....for example, I would like to go to Hilton Head Island for 4 nights and then as a Marriott Platinum use my Marriott Rewards Points for nights in Charleston or Savannah if they have Marriotts....I felt restricted by the week at a time vacations I was compelled to take under the old program and think that points will be a good fit.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 4, 2010)

1. No, unless I can be convinced there is some real value in the new points system for us, and I sure don't see it now.

2. Yes, we bought from Marriott (that was pre-TUG)

3. DSV2, White (Gold) season, 2 BR lockoff (worth only 2150 points in Marriott's estimation)

4. Since we bought direct, we have always traded for Marriott Reward points every other year (and had some wonderful international vacations).  We'll likely continue to do that.  When we reserve the timeshare (every other year), I'll continue to try to trade within Interval as I have in the past.  If it gets difficult in the future, I'll either jump ship and use another exchange company or look into direct owner-to-owner trades.  The Marriott resorts we've visited have been of uniformly high quality, but we've also been to several non-Marriotts that were very nice, and those trades should still be possible.  

5. Here's question 5: will we buy more points from Marriott or additional Marriott timeshares on the resale market?  Nope.  Even if I could be convinced that the points program is a winner, the cost of additional points is high compared to the value I think we would get from them.  And buying a resale Marriott timeshare doesn't look that attractive now.  I feel the same as poster #126 - Marriott has lost my trust.


----------



## rpw (Jul 6, 2010)

*no*

1. No

2. Developer/resale

3. KoOlina (MKO) - Ocean View - Plantinum (every year)(developer)
Maui Ocean Club (MM1) - Ocean View - Platinum (odd year)(resale)

4. I will primarily occupy my home resorts as before. Occasional exchanges through II.


----------



## Kel (Jul 6, 2010)

*No*

1. Are you going to join the new system
No

2. Did you buy a developer week
Developer

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
Desert Springs II Blue Week 2 bedroom lockoff

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week
We will continue to reserve our week, lock it off and exchange each week with II


----------



## chubster22 (Jul 6, 2010)

*NO*

1. Are you going to join the new system
NO

2. if so, did you buy a developer week
YES

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
Frenchman's Cove 2 bedroom Silver season
Lakeshore Reserve 2 bedroom deluxe Plat

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week
Continue to trade with II


----------



## kedler (Jul 7, 2010)

1. Joined the new system today

2. We own two developer & two resale

3. 4 - 2 Bdrms. 2 Gold - Aruba Surf Club EOY & Grande Vista (developer). 2 Bronze - Harbour Point & Barony Beach (resale)

4. N/A


----------



## Bear1980 (Jul 7, 2010)

1. No

2. Developer.

3. Odd Year Maui Ocean Club Ocean Front 2 bedroom, and Even Year Maui Ocean Club Ocean View 1 bedroom.

4. With Maui, I use the weeks.  I don't want to trade them unless I have no choice.  I'll rent before I exchange.  I like to use II for Getaway rates, which are a steal.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 12, 2010)

1 No

2 Bought Marriott HP Resale From Marriott 2b 2ba(650 pts under DC)$ 599 to join

 Bought Marriott Barony Gold reseller 2bd 2 BA (2700 pts under DC $1495 to join)

3 Bought with the intent not to trade Barony. Bought HP to stay or for internal Marriott trade

Not worth it to join the points program for BB week/2700 pts. In DC program would cost me 500 more points or 3250 to go Memorial Day week he Breakeven  is 15 yrs for the way I vacation now.

It makes sense for those who vacation many times a year and own multiple Developer weeks.


----------



## cruz-in (Jul 12, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system
> 
> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week
> 
> ...



1. Absolutely

2. Purcahsed Resale (not from Marriott)

3. HHI, Barony Beach,  Platinum, 2BR/2BA, OV

4. N/A

Given our vacation preferances, having purchased resale, reasonable maintenance fees at BB, and BB Platinum OV having a rather high point value....I think it is a good (not great) deal  for us...


----------



## Hawkwin (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system Already did.
2. if so, did you buy a developer week I currently own two weeks at the Grand Chat. in Vegas and Ocean something or another at Myrtle.

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms See above, two bedroom for both units.

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week I will continue to use interval occasionally but I am really hoping to completely avoid Interval (I hate their website).


----------



## Lawlar (Jul 12, 2010)

*NO!*

Am I going to join?  HELL NO!!!

As my grandmother use to say: fool me once: shame on you; fool me twice: shame on me.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system 
Enrolled today

2. if so, did you buy a developer week
Yes

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
MFC three Plat 2b; MPB one Plat 2b OS, two Silver 2b OF, one 3b OF


4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week
NA

I'll convert all of the MPB weeks to points. I'll then split the point usage between MPB and either a Caribbean resort or one in Hawaii. The MFC weeks aren't big point generators so I'll probably never convert them although I enrolled all the weeks.


----------



## winger (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system 
YES - not sure when
2. if so, did you buy a developer week
Yes

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
MMC (Manor Club (orig), Platinum, 2BD, non-lockoff)


4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week
NA


We are pretty much not going to convert our unit to DC points, BUT if we do it will be for the times we want a "sure bet" reservation; but, we know for places we would probably visit, we will be seriously downgrading ourselves (e.g. for a Sun-Sat (6 nights) 1BD Ko Olina Ocean View during high (NOT peak) time).


----------



## DanCali (Jul 26, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system



Gave it a chance until today. Now it's official:

No.



The "system" is just an exchange company



The exchange company charges me $2K to enroll vs. free enrollment with II and SFX



The Marriott exchange system is expensive on an ongoing basis - $200 per year plus ~200 points skim ($100) per NCV Plat week


Skim guaratees every trade is a "downtrade"



No direct access to trust inventory



And the worst part (that sealed the deal) is that, even if I was willing to live with all that, there is no "request first". Waitlisting necessitates conversion to points, loss of week reservation, incurring skim, with no possibility to reverse transaction. $2K to enroll and no "request first"?




> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week



Resale




> 3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms



NCV



> 4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week




Use, rent, or trade in II.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 26, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system



Chances are zero to none.



> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week


N/A, though bought resale


> 3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms



Two 2BR Orlando weeks. Harbour Lake and Grande Vista gold.


> 4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week


Continue to lock off and trade through II. In most cases trading in to a larger unit but equal or lower demand week.


----------



## jmatias (Jul 26, 2010)

Won't be joining.

Own HP resale fixed week 30. Which I think will still trade pretty decent with II. 

Own SW bronze week bought from Marriott as a trader that gets no points.

So, my decision was easy.

Finding that as the kids get older we need less timeshare weeks so we are downsizing.  

And with DVC coming to Koolina, we have options.

jen


----------



## cruisin (Jul 27, 2010)

DanCali said:


> Gave it a chance until today. Now it's official:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






These are a big deal to me also, I struggle, I have 3 lockoffs, fees savings would be nice, As marriott adds fees in the future and changes point totals, it seems less worth doing more and more. The waitlisting part really does hurt, and the thought of them eventually choosing the weeks they deposit for you, maybe not even being able to search II with my weeks myself, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## toocherie (Jul 27, 2010)

gblotter said:


> Given that Marriott will no longer sell deeded-weeks, I plan to seriously explore the purchase of a fixed week at Disney Ko Olina when sales begin.  The option of purchasing a resale Marriott deeded week exists, but I'm afraid Marriott has lost my trust regarding any future purchases.)



Disney is and always has been a points (not a fixed week) system.


----------



## DanCali (Jul 27, 2010)

toocherie said:


> Disney is and always has been a points (not a fixed week) system.



Not anymore...

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/hawaii--ko-olina-resorts-175/1289-dvc-entering-fixed-week-marketplace


----------



## calberry (Jul 27, 2010)

lovearuba said:


> 1. Are you going to join the new system


Pretty sure not.



lovearuba said:


> 2. if so, did you buy a developer week





lovearuba said:


> 3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms


1BR and 2BR Timberlodge (summer) and EOY 2BR Ko Olina (OV)...all developer weeks.



lovearuba said:


> 4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week



We will use both TL weeks eoy with all the kids/grand-kids.
We will use the 1BR KO for us.
We will deposit with II the KO lockoff.
We will depost with II the eoy TL weeks.

Most of our trading with II will be outside Marriott (Cancun, Playa del Carmen, Cabo, Puerto Vallarta, etc.) so we would have to pay the $149 deposit in the points system...that pretty much made us opt out of it.  Based on our last 5 year usage (and if we repeated that in the future), it would have been close to a 10 year pay-back w/out the external trade fee.

Steve


----------



## reedps (Jul 27, 2010)

-Not planning on joining 
-Grande Vista (2 bd, platinum) bought resale.
-Will continue to use II or occupy our unit.    

Someone said it best in another thread when they said that cash is the ultimate in flexibility.  I'd rather give up my timeshare and pay to rent where I want to go, when I want to go, than join the new system.  If I joined, I would  not have near enough points to be able to make the trades I have been used to (Aruba, Hawaii, HHI, Newport, Orlando).   I would not consider buying more points.  I'd be better off buying another resale in a location I want to use every year.


----------



## pipet (Jul 27, 2010)

1. Are you going to join the new system
Not unless there are significant changes to the program.  I need to see a benefit for me other than some teaser 800 pts (which would only bump up my points enough to get my normal reservation anyway - so much for extra days).  I don't make enough II trades with my week to see fee savings.  While some are very happy with their points trades, so far I'm really disappointed that Marriott chose not to intermingle Trust inventory more.  _If I can't make equitable trades via points, there needs to be some other benefit!_  The only thing the points system has that I like is the ability to guarantee view, but I think I can do better with a private party exchange.  If I don't work out an exchange one year, I am always happy to use my week, so it's not like I will be sweating it.  Additionally, for the next decade I am locked in to summer travel the majority of the time, so using points would be a particularly expensive way to travel.

2. if so, did you buy a developer week
Yes, but I am thinking of adding a cheap resale week to partly use, partly trade, so that makes the new program even less appealing as I would then have to maintain a separate personal II account.    

3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms
Waiohai OV 2BR

4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week
Use it and occasionally exchange it.


----------



## OCsun (Jul 27, 2010)

1. No

2. No

3. None

4. My own unit at the Aruba Ocean Club each year, or make a direct trade with another owner.  I do not pay fees for trades.


----------



## n777lt (Aug 1, 2010)

1. No
2. Yes
3. Canyon Villas Plat 2bd lockoff, Grande Vista Plat 2bd lockoff, Maui Ocean Club (northern tower) Plat 2 bd lockoff island view 2 wks, Lakeshore Reserve 2 bd lockoff
4. Use for selves and family, swap with friends, II, deposit for MR points, and/or rent out, all as before


----------



## sandytoes (Aug 1, 2010)

*Survey on new points program: Are you going to sign up?* 
*1. Are you going to join the new system*- possibly . . . . I like the idea of the Adventure Travel. My understanding is that if I enroll, I can still decide to use the week as I have always used them with II (split and trade with II). So, my thouhgts right now are to mix up how I use my vactions . . .some with II and some for adventure traveling.

*2. if so, did you buy a developer week - YES*

*3. What timeshare do you own, what season, how many bedrooms*

*Williamsburg Manor Club - Plat - 2 bedroom lockoff*
*Ocean Point - 3 bedroom Ocean Front - Lockoff*


*4. If you are not going to join, how will you use your week -* A mixture of both old and new  . . .best of both worlds


----------



## dartmax (Dec 9, 2010)

*The point system and over selling sold out resorts*

I am comcerned that if Marriott is selling "vacation Package points" and the points can be used at completely sold out resorts it will result in current owners not getting into their home resorts.  If over bookings are allowed then owners who do not participate in the program will either not get the weeks they want due the weeks/days being already gone to the point system.  I am also concerned that II will no longer get weeks from Marriott and owner deposited weeks will be grabbed by Marriott first to go the point program before Marriott owners can get the week from II.  More Marriott owners should go to ownertrades.com an owners site for Marriot owners exclusively.


----------



## ABC13 (Dec 9, 2010)

NO!
Own 2 resale weeks, Grande Vista/2BR/Platinum
Will use weeks or trade II till that goes South
Nearly went for it but it almost got to deception after 4 reps told me 4 different things.  We were happy with system before.  Love the resorts.


----------



## hotcoffee (Dec 9, 2010)

dartmax said:


> I am comcerned that if Marriott is selling "vacation Package points" and the points can be used at completely sold out resorts it will result in current owners not getting into their home resorts.  If over bookings are allowed then owners who do not participate in the program will either not get the weeks they want due the weeks/days being already gone to the point system.  I am also concerned that II will no longer get weeks from Marriott and owner deposited weeks will be grabbed by Marriott first to go the point program before Marriott owners can get the week from II.  More Marriott owners should go to ownertrades.com an owners site for Marriot owners exclusively.



These issues have been discussed over and over again.  Owners of weeks at resorts whether sold out or not will still be able to reserve a week at their home resort.  Whether its the week they want or not has nothing to do with DC enrollees at that resort.  Weeks become available to DC points traders at sold out resorts only as DC enrollees at those resorts elect points in a given year.  Otherwise, the weeks stay in the weeks pool as normal.

Marriott weeks in II weeks might diminish somewhat over time.  In fact, they have probably diminished already due to Marriott's doing fewer bulk deposits of unsold weeks (which are now in the Trust).  There might also be some diminishing as time goes by due to enrollees using Marriott's exchange program rather than II. However, there will always be Marriott deposits into II.  They will never completely dry up.


----------



## OldPantry (Jan 10, 2011)

No way, no way.

As an owner of weeks, what turned me off most about my points presentation was the not so subtle suggestion by the salesman that I should enroll in the program to avoid being at the back of the line for access to desirable weeks.  Since my Ko Olina purchase was predicated upon 50 week platinum access, I found the possibility that points owners would be favored highly disturbing.  But I'll be darned if I'll be shoved into the points program just to keep the access I'm supposed to have bought already.  

I'm also kind of furious that the points program now institutes several new high (or higher) season weeks than before.  In fact, 23 weeks have now moved out of the 50-week "all platinum" category, and my existing usage would only be sufficient for 27 of the 50.  But even so, I guess that's better than what most other resort owners are experiencing.  Some deal, hunh?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2011)

I think a new sticky poll should be posted, each one for a year through September 30 of each year. The new poll would ask; "Did you convert your YYYY week to points?" Offer a Yes/No option only. No maybe's, perhaps, or ifs. Once the decision is made to convert or not, you vote. If you vote maybe and then decide, the current polling system won't let you change it.


----------



## sidmanm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Still no DC for me*

I'm currently at GV in Orlando, we bought a 3BR Platinum season via 3rd party 4 years ago.  The new system is not so new, and have yet to see anything that points to me getting the same value (8 days/7 nights) in Orlando in a 3BR suite (HUGE!) under DC without getting financially raped.  

I've looked at the thread with no new details from the DC audience, but my interaction with some at GV is that they like the system if you can 1) accept shorter vacation trips for the same $ (HUH???) and 2) don't plan to use weekends, which are much higher points compared to weekdays.  Seems like a near-perfect system for Marriott, but as much as I want to give them more money for less, I can't.....

Enjoying the 3BR experience at GV,

Michael


----------

